# cascade 1000 impeller o ring



## eljefe0000 (Apr 3, 2013)

mods if this is in the wrong place please move, if not maybe someone can help me out here im looking for the impeller o ring for the cascade 1000 canister filter ive looked on the penn plax site but its very little help if anyone with knowledge about this o ring can point me in the right direction id really appreciate it. also is there an o ring i can pick up at a hardware store that would be the same ? tia


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Cascade Cascade 700 & 1000 Canister Filter Impeller O-Ring Aquarium Canister Filter Parts


----------



## eljefe0000 (Apr 3, 2013)

i saw these afterwards they go for 1.33 and shipping is 7 anybody know if they have something similar in the hardware store


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I wouldnt go to the hardware store for it personally. These you know are made for your filter. Just add some food or something else to the order to make it worth it.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Paradise Pets: Cascade Canister filter parts
Looked like this site had it(not sure about shipping though).
If you have the o ring then you could probly find one very close at a hardware store.


----------



## eljefe0000 (Apr 3, 2013)

will thread tape work ?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I would not think thread "teflon " tape will build up to be thick enough.


----------

